# Fuzzy Merle Say Whaaaa?



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Fuzzy seems to have popped up in my merle line. I was expecting some crazy stuff since I have been crossing self show lines with merles of unknown backgrounds (four generations before I got them, anyways). This is just insanity though!

It is a buck and a doe so I will most likely be breeding them together for kicks and giggles.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

god that is werid. I have never seen a baby fuzz lmao its wrinkly!!!!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

"kicks and giggles" Lol. But congrats, they look neat!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they are soooo cute! the mousie in the second pick looks like a bat- a proper little Fledermaus :lol:


----------

